# How deep should the sand in bunkers be



## stevelev (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wondered if there was a minimum advised depth of sand in bunkers? 

Quite a few of the binkers at my club, even when turned over and raked are less than an 1/2"deep. Below the sand is just solid soil, which makes a soft landing splash shot very difficult for a beginner like me.

Does anybody else have bunkers with very little sand in, or is this the norm?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats pretty shocking, if I were a member I think I would have a word.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 14, 2011)

Worst thing about my home course, and it varies within each bunker, so you can be stood on nice deep fluffy sand and the ball is sat on about 2 grains!

Unsurprisingly it's the worst part of my game too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2011)

We've started doing a lot of work on our bunkers to make them more consistant. Trouble is we're at the point where some have been done and are fairly unifirmed and some haven't


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2011)

You will find theres more sand towards the back of the bunkers,due to most players raking from front to back,this means you will get less sand near the front lip.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 14, 2011)

don't quite know what it is with bunkers, they are often the least maintained part of many courses that I've played, and it's not just the lesser courses either. 
Anything from wind scoured overhanging lips to completely bare mud or more rubble than a builders yard and on one, sand so deep you could build a full scale replica of Fort Zinderneuf.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it's meant to be 1/2" fluffy, on top of 1/2" compressed.


Personallly I like less rather than more. Bunkers with the worlds supply of sand in them are impossible.


----------



## 1leggedhar (Jan 15, 2011)

u need to be good at chipping from some of the bunkers at my club lol


----------



## geejayboy28 (Jan 15, 2011)

Because my course is right on the coast, we suffer with 'lack of sand' in many bunkers due to the prevailing winds blowing a considerable amount of sand out of them. The greenkeepers, every year at the start of the season, to there credit, manfully refill many of them but unfortunately as the season continues they start to get a bit grainy.


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 15, 2011)

Just wondered if there was a minimum advised depth of sand in bunkers? 

Quite a few of the binkers at my club, even when turned over and raked are less than an 1/2"deep. Below the sand is just solid soil, which makes a soft landing splash shot very difficult for a beginner like me.

Does anybody else have bunkers with very little sand in, or is this the norm?
		
Click to expand...

Dont get in one then its not a problem


----------



## JustOne (Jan 16, 2011)

Below the sand is just solid soil, which makes a soft landing splash shot very difficult for a beginner like me.
		
Click to expand...

Soft landing splash shots are hardly easy at the best of times!  

Consider yourself lucky, beginners are meant to take 5 shots to get out of a bunker


----------



## stevelev (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm usually out in one, but due to the lack of sand they usually end up in the bunker on the other side of teh green. I knew they were put on opposite sides of the green to catch people out, never thought it was meant to catch you out of the other bunker lol


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 26, 2011)

Bunkers??!! Some of ours are like gravel traps!!!

CK


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2011)

We've started doing a lot of work on our bunkers to make them more consistant. Trouble is we're at the point where some have been done and are fairly unifirmed and some haven't
		
Click to expand...

I hope they've sorted that one out to the right of your 6th green.
I went in there at the meet last year and nearly broke my bloody wrist when I hit some exposed drainage pipe.


----------

